# Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,490215,00.html


> # Voipen
> # Surfen
> # Web 2.0
> # Web 3.0
> ...


Euer nervigstes Wort dabei?  ( meins ist second life )


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Passend dazu auch die Top 10 der Internetunworte, heute von T-Online: http://oncomputer.t-online.de/c/11/38/85/56/11388556,si=0.html


----------



## Vakilandor (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Ich find Web 2.0 total nervig...


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Vakilandor schrieb:


> Ich find Web 2.0 total nervig...


Wird hier aber seit Jahren aktiv praktiziert.


----------



## technofreak (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wird hier aber seit Jahren aktiv praktiziert.


ach so,  jetzt weiß ich endlich,  was das sein soll...


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



technofreak schrieb:


> ach so,  jetzt weiß ich endlich,  was das sein soll...


Ja, unter anderem gehts darum, dass der User nicht mehr nur ust, sondern auch aktiv was tun kann. Wie hier zum Beispiel mitdiskutieren. Und weil das eigentlich ein alter Hut ist, muß wenigstens ein neuer Name her.


----------



## Vakilandor (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wird hier aber seit Jahren aktiv praktiziert.



Die Sache an sich find ich ja super! Aber die Bezeichnung find ich einfach blöde.
Das zieht immer weitere Kreise... Jetzt kommt "Stirb langsam *4.0*" in die Kinos...


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Vakilandor schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt "Stirb langsam *4.0*" in die Kinos...



Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht, aber in dem konkreten Fall finde ich die Titelwahl genial...


----------



## sascha (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Nur weil der Begriff Web 2.0 jetzt von der Werbebranche vereinnahmt wird, muss das Prinzip/die Sichtweise an sich ja nicht schlecht sein. Ist es auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt, wird "Web 2.0" (hier bewusst mit ") in vielen Bereichen schon seit Jahren höchst erfolgreich praktiziert. Dass bestimmte Communities für zweifache Millionenbeträge verkloppt werden können, spricht ja für den Erfolg des Prinzips aktive Mitbestimmung und -Gestaltung. Oder? Und zurück zur "Nerv-Top-Ten": Mich nervt kein einziger dieser Begriffe. Warum sollte er...


----------



## drboe (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Ich bezweifle ja, dass "das Netz" zu Hass fähig ist, aber sei's drum. Mich persönlich stört am Meisten, dass immer mehr angelsächsische Begriffe verwendet werden, vor allem in der Werbung. Das fängt beim Unwort "Handy" an und hört bei "Triple Play" noch lange nicht auf. Die Werbung ist übervoll davon, aber auch in Politik, Wirtschaft und den Medien wird nahezu ununterbrochen ein deutsch-englisches Kauderwelsch genutzt, dass es einem graust; selbst dann, wenn man keineswegs als Sprachpurist gelten will bzw. kann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Zitat drboe:

"... aber auch in Politik, Wirtschaft und den Medien wird nahezu ununterbrochen ein deutsch-englisches Kauderwelsch genutzt, dass es einem graust; ..."


Gegen wildwucherndes denglisch ist offenbar kein Kraut gewachsen. Selbst in jenen  Medien (ARD und ZDF z.B. ) die  angeblich dagegen angehen, wird es intern mit wachsender Begeisterung praktiziert. Was früher in einer ARD-Anstalt Hauptschaltraum oder Sendekomplex hieß, nennen sie heute "Play  Out Center"  Die Betriebszeitung ist gespickt mit Abkürzungen irgendwelcher Denglisch-Begriffe und selbst für Jungrentner kaum noch zu verstehen.   

Mich ärgern eher  die Wörter aus dem lateinischen, die bei uns seit ewigen Zeiten auch so gesprochen wurden wie sie geschrieben sind.  Wie z.B  "mobil" , das offenbar  jetzt endlich  "seine  wahre Schönheit " zeigen kann  nachdem es  von Könnern  verfeinert und  englischen  rückübersetzt zu "mohbeil" wurde. Welch eine wundersame Wandling. "Percussion" ist und klingt auch nach Musik, aber "Perkaschen" ? Es gibt Beispiele massenweise und das ärgert mich, daß die Medien mit ihrem "Bildungsauftrag" bei solcher Entwicklung auch noch die Vorreiterrolle  spielen anstatt zu versuchen, sie einzudämmen. 

An  all die oben genannten Internet-Begriffe kann  man sich gewöhnen, auch wenn man nur Bahnhof versteht. Es ist halt  eine ganz neue Sprache, die man erst lernen muss. Drum kann  ich da  auch nicht mitreden.  

Gruß Avor


----------



## Vakilandor (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



drboe schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja, dass "das Netz" zu Hass fähig ist, aber sei's drum. Mich persönlich stört am Meisten, dass immer mehr angelsächsische Begriffe verwendet werden, vor allem in der Werbung. Das fängt beim Unwort "Handy" an und hört bei "Triple Play" noch lange nicht auf. Die Werbung ist übervoll davon, aber auch in Politik, Wirtschaft und den Medien wird nahezu ununterbrochen ein deutsch-englisches Kauderwelsch genutzt, dass es einem graust; selbst dann, wenn man keineswegs als Sprachpurist gelten will bzw. kann.
> 
> M. Boettcher



Das sehe ich genauso! Habt Ihr schon mal von meinem "Lieblingsbegriff" Gender Mainstreaming gehört??


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Vakilandor schrieb:


> .... Habt Ihr schon mal von meinem "Lieblingsbegriff" Gender Mainstreaming gehört??


Neulich in der Kantine: "Kann ich bitte mal die Salzstreuerin haben?"


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Neulich in der Kantine: "Kann ich bitte mal die Salzstreuerin haben?"


Im Straßenverkehr alltäglich: das gibts auch Spuren und Spurrinnen.


----------



## A John (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



drboe schrieb:


> aber auch in Politik, Wirtschaft und den Medien wird nahezu ununterbrochen ein deutsch-englisches Kauderwelsch genutzt, dass es einem graust


Ich war mal in einem Projekt bei einem nicht unbekannten Konzern in München tätig. In der Sparte *I*nformation *C*ommunikation *N*etworks.
Das war zu einer Zeit, als es da noch richtig brummte und geradezu obszöne Stundensätze bezahlt wurden. 
Wenn da die etwas jüngeren Consultants und High Potentials bei den wöchentlichen Projektmeetings ihre Reports abgaben, hatte ich meist den Eindruck, die stricken ihre Beri äh Reports um ihren Denglisch- Wortschatz herum.
Nur in Konferenzen, die wg. ausländischer Teilnehmer in Englisch durchgeführt wurden, war von denen wenig bis nichts zu hören....


----------



## drboe (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*



Vakilandor schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso! Habt Ihr schon mal von meinem "Lieblingsbegriff" Gender Mainstreaming gehört??


Wow! 1.100.000 Treffer bei google für den deutschsprachigen Teil des Web, 1.540.000 weltweit. Das Ministerium unserer bundesdeutschen Supermutti - meine Frau will im nächsten Leben auch ein paar Kindermädchen - betreibt http://www.gender-mainstreaming.net/. Nicht eindrucksvoll, aber sicher ungemein wichtig. Die Seite mag den Firefox unter Linux nicht (die Navigation oben ist bei mir deaktiviert, der Konqueror geht). Egal, bei Wikipedia gibt es den Einstieg ins Thema: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_Mainstreaming

M. Boettcher


----------



## Vakilandor (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Bei uns hat das solche seltsamen Blüten getrieben, dass unsere ZollskiMANNschaft jetzt ZollskiTEAM heißt...:-D


----------



## Juri (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Beim Schreiner ist Schreinerin nicht ganz korrekt weil noch das maskuline "er" drinsteckt. 
Heißt also jetzt:der Schreiner + die Schreinin ; Metzger + Metzgin usw.


----------



## Reinhard (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Ist dann die Freiin die weibliche Pedantin zum Freier?
Sollte eine Frau statt bei Mannesmann bei Frauesfrau arbeiten?

Fraginnen über Fraginnen


----------



## Juri (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Re*in*hard
 Hmm, muss das nicht Reerhard heißen?


----------



## Reinhard (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Diese Begriffe hasst das Netz*

Stimmt.
Ist aber tatsächlich die Kontraform von Erhard.


----------

